# gnome2 build & old firefox/python ports



## polishdude (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi,
About to start using BSD, so pls be patient.
I did standard installation from 7.2 image, then updated the ports. All went good. Now, for the standard installation, python 2.5.x is installed automatically. This one is in /usr/ports/lang/python . I have tried to make deinstall it or pkg_delete, but cannot remove this package at all. Tried to install python 2.6.x but it just won't see it. Cairo requires 2.6 python so i can't compile gnome2. I bypassed this by installing again, using minimal installation, then installing python manually. all went good.

Now, I'm stuck with firefox. /usr/ports/www/firefors is 2.x version, so port audit throws it an error on gnome2 compilation. i've tried to install firefox 3.5.x, but again while make install gnome2, it doesn't see it at all.
I'm puzzled. Pls advise, havent met something like that on a linxu system

thank you


----------



## ale (Sep 6, 2009)

It's not clean to me what you are doing (installing/upgrading, ports/packages, ...), but try passing to make _DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES_ to bypass portaudit.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 6, 2009)

You can install, saw, icewm or sawfish or fvwm2 rather than
gnome2, and start gnome applications in an xterm 

```
firefox3  &
```
That would get you a desktop quicker... which may be useful


----------



## polishdude (Sep 7, 2009)

hi,
I'm doing a fresh build from ports of gnome2. Got the error:
  verifying install for /usr/local/lib/firefox/libgtkembedmoz.so in /usr/ports/www/firefox
firefox-2.0.0.0.20_9,1 has vuln.
 Thus the compilation stops. the port /usr/ports/www/firefox/ has firefox 2.0.0.0.20_9 in it. how do I point the make install of gnome2 to look for firefox 3.5.x or something?
I don't want to distable the vulnerbilities, as it missing the point.
 I updated the ports, but still /usr/ports/www/firefox/ holds old version. 

My pc handles well gnome, running linux all the time on it.

thank you


----------



## polishdude (Sep 7, 2009)

make install WITH_GECKO=firefox35 does not work, otherwise GECKO is pointing to older firefox


----------



## zeiz (Sep 7, 2009)

Why it's so complicated? It's as easy as 1,2,3.
If you already have minimal install (and nothing more) and you're for sure connected to network run as root: (#-root prompt)

```
# portsnap fetch extract (if you did this - skip)
# pkg_add -r portupgrade
# pkg_add -r xorg
# pkgdb -F
# X -configure
# cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
# ee /etc/rc.conf (use vi if you familiar with it)
Add the lines to rc.conf:
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
gnome_enable="YES"
# startx
##If your hardware was probed successfully you'll see twm's 3 terminals. Make sure you can move your mouse. In any terminal type:
% killall Xorg 
##you'll be back to console).
##If X was not configured properly - post here xorg.conf. 
##If OK - continue:
# pkg_add -r gnome2
# pkgdb -F
# pkg_add -r firefox35
# pkgdb -F
# ee /etc/fstab  
Add the line to fstab:
proc    /proc    procfs   rw  0   0
# reboot
```
That's it. You'll get gdm login screen. Login as user and enjoy
Don't forget to fire up firefox3 (not 2) from menu
If you want then update everything to newest port versions
run:

```
# portupgrade -aP
```

If you already installed python and something else without success I'd recommend to start from scratch and reinstall minimal install first.


----------



## ale (Sep 7, 2009)

If you are interested you could take a look at this discussion in the gecko mailing list
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-gecko/2009-August/000281.html

For the moment, the only option that I'm sure it's working is installing www/firefox as dependency for the other ports. You can then install and use firefox35 as there is no problem on having both.


----------



## polishdude (Sep 7, 2009)

hi ale,
yeh, ure right. thats the only options. So i cheated  i have copied the ../firefox35 to ../firefox folder, then clean gnome2 and compiled it. Worked this time, except now firefox is crashing under gnome


----------



## ale (Sep 7, 2009)

ROTFL!

Well, I think that you are lucky if just firefox is crashing.
Anyway, did you loaded _sem_? Refer to the entry 20090628 in /usr/ports/UPDATING.
Maybe you can be even more lucky!


----------

